

Ask HN: Best Display to Code & Design? - carlsednaoui

Hi HN,<p>I currently own an 11' MacBook Air and wanted to get your feedback regarding external monitors/ display.<p>Some of the options I am considering include the Apple 27' Thunderbolt Display or maybe a projector (such as the ViewSonic PJD5133 SVGA).<p>I would love to know what external monitor/ display you are currently using and what is it that you love/ hate about it.<p>Thanks,<p>Carl
======
septerr
A projector! I never thought of using a projector for an external
monitor/display. It sure sounds cool. But from discussion here -
<http://ask.metafilter.com/95233/monitor-vs-projector>, it appears there are a
host of issues with them - resolution, lighting, cost. which would make it not
a good choice for coding.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Great point regarding lighting and resolution. As for cost, it seems that
prices have gone wayyy down since 2008 - here is a decent looking one on
Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-PJD5133-SVGA-DLP-
Projector/d...](http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-PJD5133-SVGA-DLP-
Projector/dp/B005EV1R8Y/ref=sr_1_4)

Thanks for your feedback septerr!

------
frou_dh
My experience is that for image/colour quality, the number one thing you want
is a display using IPS tech. I believe that Apple 27" is such.

------
oxwrist
I switched to iMac 27" and it has made all the difference.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thanks for your feedback oxwrist - that's the one I'm inclined to get :)

------
GoofyGewber
The Apple 27' Display is extremely nice, but in my opinion it's not worth the
money. Get a Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter and a cheaper monitor.

~~~
kaolinite
If you can't afford, or can't justify, a cinema display - try this:
[http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-013-...](http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-013-HO)

The actual screen itself is the same screen that Apple put in their cinema
displays (2560x1440 IPS, etc) but it's over half the price. There _are_ a few
downsides though: the monitor case isn't as nice as the aluminium cinema
display, though IMO is still pretty good. Also the sound quality of the built-
in speakers is pretty terrible. Still, you could buy an amazing set of
speakers and still have change left from a cinema display budget :-)

~~~
carlsednaoui
Sweet, thanks a lot kaolinite!

